# Anticoagulation Therapy



## codom (Mar 10, 2008)

I have an NP who insists she can use CPT 's 99363 and 99364. According to Medicare, these codes are non-payable and bundled into an E/M. Has anyone had any experience using these codes? Thanks


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 10, 2008)

Your right those codes will not be paid by Medicare.  The NP can use them if they want but no payment will be made.

Roxanne Thames, CPC





codom said:


> I have an NP who insists she can use CPT 's 99363 and 99364. According to Medicare, these codes are non-payable and bundled into an E/M. Has anyone had any experience using these codes? Thanks


----------

